

Apple buy map service to compete with Google? - edw519
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-10364988-37.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-5

======
jgrahamc
That's a really annoying headline because it's not a question, so why's there
a question mark?

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Apple buy map service.

To compete with Google?

I think that's what they were aiming for.

------
mtholking
the class references on these two are strikingly similar:

<http://www.pushpin.com/api/1.3/docs/>

[http://code.google.com/apis/maps/documentation/reference.htm...](http://code.google.com/apis/maps/documentation/reference.html)

------
volida
here is two links what it looks like

<http://www.pushpin.com/api/1.3/docs/tabs.html>
<http://www.pushpin.com/api/1.3/docs/maptype.html>

~~~
truebosko
If there's one thing that stands out for me in Google Maps at a very quick
glance it's the colours. I've always loved Google's brighter, more
distinguishable colours more than any other services (MapQuest uses/used such
muted ones as well.)

~~~
volida
Zooming-in in Europe, it appears that they don't have any license for maps
outside the US.

------
jrockway
You are missing a few words: " _Did_ Apple buy _a_ map service to compete with
Google?"

------
georgekv
[http://blogs.computerworld.com/14835/apple_purchased_mapping...](http://blogs.computerworld.com/14835/apple_purchased_mapping_company_in_july_to_replace_google)

Apple bought Placebase in July it seems.

